# February Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There were so many great pics of 'Napping Goldens', thank you to everyone who took part in this month's contest! 
There's 42 entries to select your favorites from, good luck to everyone.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow Ivyacres, you got this voting poll out quickly - and wow again for 42 napping entries. I’m going to have to take some time here to pick my favs - they’re all so great


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are all wonderful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voted*

I just voted on this poll. It only allowed me one vote and then said you have voted on this poll.
Is that correct?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> I just voted on this poll. It only allowed me one vote and then said you have voted on this poll.
> Is that correct?


Karen, you can vote for as many of the photos as you like but only once, maybe you voted and then went back in again and tried to vote for some others?.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow so many to pick from... Everyone is a winner :nchuck:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> Wow Ivyacres, you got this voting poll out quickly - and wow again for 42 napping entries. I’m going to have to take some time here to pick my favs - they’re all so great


Thank you!
I agree, it will take time choosing my favs since they are all great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voting*

I just voted once and then hit vote. Suppose I did it wrong.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

25 members have voted...I'm still making up my mind


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

All of them are tooooo cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

32 Votes in so far.........

All great entries, if you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. 

Make all your selections, then select Vote Now!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Don't forget to vote for your cutest sleeping goldens!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

34 votes so far......


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We got 39 vote now..............


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

40 vote so far, there's still time to vote before the poll will close on *02-26-2018* at *07:05 PM*


----------



## jeanne01 (Feb 17, 2018)

Looking at the photos are fun. But, my goodness how can one actually choose they are all so wonderful. Good luck to all!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here, I hope lots of members will vote for their favorite pics!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

42 votes so far.......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to vote before the poll will close on *02-26-2018* at *07:05 PM. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Two days left to vote and the contest is very close, choose your favorites soon.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

46 members have voted, please vote soon, the poll closes at 7:05 PM.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Any chance we can get 50 votes before closing time? Anyone not voted yet?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Any chance we can get 50 votes before closing time? Anyone not voted yet?


We just need 2 more votes to reach 50.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats Ellejee, your sleeping pups pic won!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratualtions Ellejee!

All the pictures were great this month, fun theme!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Ellejee!


----------

